
Show HN: Search for all whatsapp, telegram and Facebook groups from here - GroupsOne
http://groupsone.com
======
justboxing
I got really excited, but the 1st search I tried, for a relatively popular
topic - "Boxing" \- is DOA.

[http://groupsone.com/search/boxing](http://groupsone.com/search/boxing)

~~~
GroupsOne
We are adding lot of groups each day in different categories. You can ask the
group in [http://groupsone.com/AskGroup](http://groupsone.com/AskGroup) so
that we can search it for you. Thanks for your feedback.

------
ixplored1
Amazing initiative.

